# First saltwater tank



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

I have never had a saltwater tank but thought about starting one for just Seahorses. Any suggestions? 

What do I need?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

There's actually a company in Hawaii that deals exclusively in Seahorses, and they have a great guide for creating a set up for them.

http://seahorse.com/


I've been to their facility, and it's top notch. Enjoy!


----------



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, that sight will be helpful.


----------

